# tire sizing??



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm changing wheel set ups on my URS4 for next summer. I'm currently running 17x8's w/ a 245/40-17. 
I'm getting 18x8 &18x9 and just wondering what tire sizes I should go w/? My calculations came up w/ a 245/35-18 in front and a 255/35-18 in the rear. Does this sound right? 
Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: tire sizing?? (dez9090)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/115148.phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/94208.phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/39982.phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/18053.phtml
That should give you a couple of opinions.


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: tire sizing?? (dez9090)*

I run 255/40/17 on 17x8.


----------



## B4ThaiGuy (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: tire sizing?? (TabulaVicious)*

http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html
Car Bibles Tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

